# Roy X Magnolia tegus hatched 6/25/2010 (official thread)



## reptastic (Jul 19, 2010)

just thought it woul be a good idea to start a thread dedicated to the babies from this clutch since they will be shipped out this week. this way we can see their siblings and compare their growth, temperments, habit ect. we did this for every one that had a 09' hatchling from the jam x whitey clutch and it was very fun. so we can post upated pics every month on the 25th along with measurement and weight(if possible) i wont have my tegu for a lil while an he will be living with another member on here so hopefully kaa aka justin can fill in with the info on my tegu an post some pics or email them to me an ill post them. also for now we can post the names we picked out for them(just to pass time)i have chosen to name my tegu rayne, i really hope its a male but either way ill be happy. special thanks to bobby hill and justin d.am for making this possible. good luck everyone.
:rasp :roon :bud :woot :cheers :bajo


----------



## kaa (Jul 19, 2010)

I'll do my best to keep up with the forums for you reptastic.


----------



## txrepgirl (Jul 19, 2010)

This is a great idea  . I'm not getting one but I can't wait to see all the photos  .


----------



## tora (Jul 19, 2010)

Great idea! I wanted to start something like this too. It'll be real easy for me to remember their year birthday because he was hatched on my anniversairy. 8) 

I'm supposed to pick him up tomorrow, I'm still waiting for the tracking #. I'll post a pic when I unpack him. I'm leaning to Zeke as a name, after this robo dinosaur from a show I used to watch when I was younger. :mrgreen:


----------



## kaa (Jul 19, 2010)

That is my anniversary too. 06-25-07 I didn't even notice.


----------



## rmzsuzuki89 (Jul 20, 2010)

Picked mine up this morning. He is in the enclosure and my gf is taking pics as I type. I'll post them up soon.


----------



## reptastic (Jul 20, 2010)

awesome, cant wait to see those pics. have you picked a name yet? what did you request male or female?


----------



## tora (Jul 20, 2010)

My hubby used his lunch break to pick up the lil guy. I love him already, he was so alert and active second I took him out. He made two rounds around the cage and then settled under the light. I got a pics, but I'm not savvy enough to upload straight from my phone. His little yawns are the most adorable thing ever. I'll get pics up as soon as I get back home.


----------



## rmzsuzuki89 (Jul 20, 2010)

reptastic said:


> awesome, cant wait to see those pics. have you picked a name yet? what did you request male or female?



Some are loading now. And I was leaning towards a female at first, but it's not a big deal either way. I never even mentioned it after the first few emails.

And I think it's name is gonna be Apophis.



tora said:


> My hubby used his lunch break to pick up the lil guy. I love him already, he was so alert and active second I took him out. He made two rounds around the cage and then settled under the light. I got a pics, but I'm not savvy enough to upload straight from my phone. His little yawns are the most adorable thing ever. I'll get pics up as soon as I get back home.



Mine has yawned a few times. I didn't see the first one, but heard my gf laughing, then it did it again lol.


----------



## slideaboot (Jul 20, 2010)

rmzsuzuki89 said:


> reptastic said:
> 
> 
> > And I think it's name is gonna be Apophis.
> ...




That's funny... I co-wrote a hip hop song with this rapper from the Bay Area called "Age of Apophis". Cool idea for a name.


----------



## rmzsuzuki89 (Jul 20, 2010)

I thought this sticker was funny lol.






Looks a lil groggy lol.















Having a drink.










Then he kept circling and climbing me lol.


----------



## rmzsuzuki89 (Jul 20, 2010)

slideaboot said:


> rmzsuzuki89 said:
> 
> 
> > reptastic said:
> ...



Never heard of him lol. I was naming it after the asteroid lol. I name all of my animals after celestial objects lol.


----------



## tora (Jul 20, 2010)

Well I forsee having an escape artist in my hands, lol. If he's not napping he's trying to get out. I love the pics, his head is such a bright emereald green. :shock:
Mines like a lime green all over. Maybe I'll call him Loki since he's being a troublemaker already. :doh :lol:

Oh! And my hubby kept putting emphasis on the harmless lizard tag when I was opening the box, I was so sure he was going to jynx me and I was going to get bit, haha.


----------



## rmzsuzuki89 (Jul 20, 2010)

tora said:


> Well I forsee having an escape artist in my hands, lol. If he's not napping he's trying to get out. I love the pics, his head is such a bright emereald green. :shock:
> Mines like a lime green all over. Maybe I'll call him Loki since he's being a troublemaker already. :doh :lol:
> 
> Oh! And my hubby kept putting emphasis on the harmless lizard tag when I was opening the box, I was so sure he was going to jynx me and I was going to get bit, haha.



Mine hasn't really tried to escape yet. It has done a lil glass dancing and climbed on top of the log and was looking around straight up, no real viable escape attempts though lol. It did end up climbing my arm to get out a couple minutes ago though lol.

I can't wait to know the sex for sure, I don't like calling him/her "it" lol.


----------



## tora (Jul 20, 2010)

Yeah, the little monster keeps trying to jump at the lid. :roll: 
He's sweet though, I tried feeding him and he didn't want anything (he did have a bite of egg earlier though) so I just sat in the tub with him for a little bit. He'd climb on me and fall asleep when I pet him.


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Jul 20, 2010)

Nice looking tegus


----------



## reptastic (Jul 20, 2010)

nice pics everyone, cant wait to see some pics of rayne, they look so awesome.


----------



## avin13 (Jul 20, 2010)

Congrats everyone on your new tegu they are all lovely.


----------



## AlbatrossTrevelyan (Jul 20, 2010)

and







I was at work when I got him, but I did manage to open the box and get him out on my first break.  He's so adorable. 

My friend named him Hezzijiah. lol


----------



## reptastic (Jul 20, 2010)

i have really been wondering how these guys are going to turn out especially with how white their mother is and with their fathers looks, they are going to be interesting to watch grow up!


----------



## tora (Jul 22, 2010)

I know right now they all look the same but I think he so cute, so have another pic of him napping on me! Also, he's not a very good hunter, haha. I think if I left the crickets in there for only 15 min he wouldn't get enough. Half the time he is waaaay off and faceplants into the tub. Anyone ever seen their gu scratch their head with their back leg like a dog? This sort of caught me off guard a little, lol.


----------



## rmzsuzuki89 (Jul 22, 2010)

tora said:


> I know right now they all look the same but I think he so cute, so have another pic of him napping on me! Also, he's not a very good hunter, haha. I think if I left the crickets in there for only 15 min he wouldn't get enough. Half the time he is waaaay off and faceplants into the tub. Anyone ever seen their gu scratch their head with their back leg like a dog? This sort of caught me off guard a little, lol.



He is cute.

And my beardies do that with their back legs too lol. Mostly me female when shes in a bath, or if a roach gets on my males head lol.

And I'm glad to hear that yours is eating, or attempting to catch food lol. Mine has only had a lil egg since he's been here. He had a lil the day I brought him home, and a lil more today. I tried giving him some roaches yesterday and he just concentrated on getting out of the bin lol. I'm sure he's still a lil freaked out about being in a box for a day and a half and being in constant motion lol.


----------



## tora (Jul 22, 2010)

Yeah I noticed he didn't want anything to do with the food until I shut off the main light and only had a hallway light peeking in. The second day I left him in there by himself, otherwise he was too distracted by me. He's making lots of progress already though, earlier he wasn't too thrilled about me being in his space and trying to take him out, but now I can stick my hand in there and pet him and he loves it, lol.


----------



## rmzsuzuki89 (Jul 24, 2010)

Back to the top, lets see some more babies.

I have a couple questions about my setup though. I may just be over thinking it, but I wanna make sure. 
My 10.0 and heat lamp dont really overlap, so I'm wandering if i should re-build the top to the cage and move the 10.0 over, and maybe partially rest the heat lamp on the side of the 10.0 fixture.
















And a couple more of Apophis.


----------



## reptastic (Jul 24, 2010)

Lokks fine to me, however i am going to have to steal your idea on that top lol, it makes more sense since it keeps the uvb from being blocked!


----------



## rmzsuzuki89 (Jul 24, 2010)

reptastic said:


> Lokks fine to me, however i am going to have to steal your idea on that top lol, it makes more sense since it keeps the uvb from being blocked!



Ok that makes me feel better.

My copyright fee isn't too much...Haha jk jk. And its cheaper than going out and buying a screen top at a pet shop or wherever. Although it was free for me because I just used the scrap wood and screen from building my beardies enclosures, and left over glue and screws form working on my audio setup in my car.

I can take some closer, more detailed pics of the top if you want.


----------



## Stef41 (Jul 27, 2010)

My baby boy finally arrived today!!! I am so excited!! :app 

I've named him Maverick, and he has settled in to his nice big enclosure very well so far! Spent most of today (arrived around noon) in his basking area...and now he's hunkered down somewhere beneath all the mulch 

Here's a couple of pics I managed to snap today! And I'll definitely have more on the way (I am a photo freak!)


----------



## rmzsuzuki89 (Jul 28, 2010)

Stef41 said:


> My baby boy finally arrived today!!! I am so excited!! :app
> 
> I've named him Maverick, and he has settled in to his nice big enclosure very well so far! Spent most of today (arrived around noon) in his basking area...and now he's hunkered down somewhere beneath all the mulch
> 
> Here's a couple of pics I managed to snap today! And I'll definitely have more on the way (I am a photo freak!)



Second pic is really good.



Apophis seems to be noticeably growing already.





Caught her digging.


----------



## DMBizeau (Jul 28, 2010)

they all look great guys.


----------



## reptastic (Jul 28, 2010)

just got the word kaa aka justin d.am has recieved the tegus yesterday and will be posting pics as soon as he can. im so excited to see them. btw all of your tegus look awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jul 28, 2010)

Lookin good everybody! I suggest going picture crazy, you'll want something to remind you what your baby looks like after a few months of hibernation :-D


----------



## rmzsuzuki89 (Jul 28, 2010)

reptastic said:


> just got the word kaa aka justin d.am has recieved the tegus yesterday and will be posting pics as soon as he can. im so excited to see them. btw all of your tegus look awesome!!!!!!!!



Can't wait to see them.


----------



## DMBizeau (Jul 28, 2010)

JohnMatthew said:


> Lookin good everybody! I suggest going picture crazy, you'll want something to remind you what your baby looks like after a few months of hibernation :-D



Unless you have one like Reptastic had and you have a 4 footer by spring lol.


----------



## rmzsuzuki89 (Jul 28, 2010)

DMBizeau said:


> JohnMatthew said:
> 
> 
> > Lookin good everybody! I suggest going picture crazy, you'll want something to remind you what your baby looks like after a few months of hibernation :-D
> ...



I wouldn't complain one bit.


----------



## kaa (Jul 28, 2010)

I got the pictures, I just need to find the cord to hook them up to the pc and I will get them on here, maybe tomorrow. I'm in the middle of packing for a move, Just bare with me.


----------



## kaa (Jul 28, 2010)

Both






Rayne






Rayne






Storm


----------



## DMBizeau (Jul 28, 2010)

Gotta love baby tegus, I bet reptastic is chomping at the bit.


----------



## tora (Jul 28, 2010)

Oooh i haven't seen any with the brown head like that. Very cool! Wonder what it'll look like grown up.


----------



## reptastic (Jul 28, 2010)

eeeekkkkk thanks justin, they look so good. i havnt seen a hatchling with the red head thing either lol im curious myself, but i had to lol at that last pic of storm looks like he dosnt wnt to take the pic. thanks again justin and bobby.


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Jul 28, 2010)

ahh what pretty babies.. congts rep! hope to get to hold and play with them soon


----------



## kaa (Jul 28, 2010)

the camera washed out alot of the green on the heads. I will try to get better pics tomorrow


----------



## reptastic (Jul 28, 2010)

kaa said:


> the camera washed out alot of the green on the heads. I will try to get better pics tomorrow



cool, im just curious over raynes red head lol and what its going to look like when he gets older.


----------



## kaa (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## reptastic (Jul 30, 2010)

thanks justin, i see rayne shed and lost some of his red head lol, nice pics.


----------



## preston897 (Jul 30, 2010)

they are so beautiful! hopfully next year i will be getting me a varnyard


----------



## rmzsuzuki89 (Aug 2, 2010)

Got a feeding vid today.
View My Video

She wants control of the tv.





Sorry, Idk how to embed vids.


----------



## Stef41 (Aug 2, 2010)

Here's a few more pictures of Maverick :-D


----------



## Stef41 (Aug 2, 2010)

Continued:


----------



## reptastic (Aug 25, 2010)

so how is everyones tegu doing? rayne is doing pretty well, i got some pics of him and storm from kaa and they both have almost lost all of there green. he is looking good.






rayne with storm


----------



## tora (Aug 27, 2010)

Images go from younger to older. 
No, he's not that green (in the first pic) it's the light.


----------



## Stef41 (Sep 4, 2010)

Maverick 

Growing like crazy! It seems like only last month I was pulling him out of the pillowcase he came in and he was sooo tiny!

......oh wait that was last month. :shock: 






Getting dried off after a bath! 




















My desktop background ^_^


----------



## reptastic (Sep 4, 2010)

looking good, i think he will take after their mom cause he sure has a lot of white! btw he is getting big wait a few more weeks lol he will be huge.


----------



## tora (Sep 5, 2010)

Yours is getting HUGE! I'm jealous! lol.
Mine eats like a pig every day but he still looks so much smaller than yours. 
Whats the length on Mav?


----------



## Stef41 (Sep 6, 2010)

tora said:


> Yours is getting HUGE! I'm jealous! lol.
> Mine eats like a pig every day but he still looks so much smaller than yours.
> Whats the length on Mav?



Maverick measures just over 19 inches at the moment. 

And he eats like a total pig everyday, too! He eats mainly crickets (his fave), ground turkey, and fish. He also loves eggs, so this morning he had a turkey omelette right along side me! Haahaa. Does yours have a favorite food?

He's growing like mad. I swear every day he wakes up and comes out of his hide he seems bigger. His tail is getting so thick, it's wild. You should post some more pictures of yours! I feel like this thread isn't lively enough! I want to see more of Mav's brothers and sisters! :-D 

Reptastic: He IS showing a lot of white so far! Yours look like they are too, though...I bet most of this clutch will be brilliantly white as adults


----------



## tora (Sep 6, 2010)

Huh so I guess they are about the same length, I measured him yesterday (which consists of me putting him on a home built table and marking it like kids do on door frames, then measuring it. lol!) and he was almost 20 inches. I'll take some pics after he eats today. 

My guy still has a lot of yellow/green on his belly last I looked and his head is still pretty gray. Hopefully he gets nice n white soon. 

Oh and his fav foods are chicken livers, crickets, and fruity baby food.


----------



## tora (Sep 9, 2010)

Ok here's some new pics. 
He sure liked hanging out on the windowsill. 
See what I mean about how yellow he is? His sides are really white but his top is yellow. He's just shed. He's still got some pieces on him.

Also, he's normally bigger, but he just poo'd and I took him out of his tank so I could clean it. He likes to 'go' on his basking tile, lol. If I don't get it right away we walks all over it and gets it everywhere. :roll: 

My fav pic is the last one, he seems so amazed by the outside world. 

I love this little guy. Big thanks to Bobby for such a neat 'little' friend. I've had and have many animals, and he is one of my favorites by far.


----------



## Stef41 (Sep 9, 2010)

Great pics, Tora! And yes I do see what you mean by the yellow! It's interesting.

Your little guy (what was his name again?) does seem to have a longer/more narrow snout than Mavy does. Also interesting! I love that they're all so unique.

Here's a few more pics from the other day


----------



## tora (Sep 9, 2010)

Yeah he does! Glad you pointed that out, yours has such a cute little baby face. 
& I think I'm going to call him Thrall, because someone already has a tegu named Zeke, lol.


----------



## Stef41 (Sep 9, 2010)

Thrall is a great name!!! Go with that 

Let's come back here next week and post more pics! It always amazes me what even a week will do for their growth!!!


----------



## tora (Sep 9, 2010)

Yeah I just checked his little growth marks and he's grown 2 inches from 8/22 - 9/5. An inch a week is crazy!


----------



## reptastic (Sep 9, 2010)

great pics everyone, about the head shape, it looks like tora has a female(longer narrow snout) and steph41 has a male (shorter blunter snout) this is what i observed with raising my 4 tegus.


----------



## tora (Sep 10, 2010)

Noooo! I hope that isn't true. @[email protected]
I'll love him either way, but my favorite thing about them is the big cute cheeks on the males. 
I'd be pretty heartbroken to find out he is a she.


----------



## reptastic (Sep 10, 2010)

i know how you feel, i had 2 female b/w's that i had really hoped were males, both had the long narrow snout now the 2 males had shorter more blunt snouts.


----------



## Stef41 (Sep 30, 2010)

Another Maverick update! Still eating like a pig and growing like crazy!! 

I leave my bed unmade for awhile some mornings because he looooves scaling the mountain of blankets! lol


----------



## brutus13 (Sep 30, 2010)

He's geogrous!


----------



## tora (Oct 8, 2010)

So he's about 23" now. 
I took a few pics while he was in his tank today because he was looking extra fat and lazy. He looks a lot better in the sun though, oh well. 

There's a short vid at the end just for fun. It's nothing but him walking for a few seconds. :]























<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cwb_jJwbLw" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cwb_jJwbLw</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Stef41 (Oct 10, 2010)

Great pics Tora! He looks so relaxed! lol

The vid was cute, too! I need to figure out how to post vids to Youtube. Well, I'm sure it's not complicated, but I need to make an account one of these days and set it up!


----------



## tora (Oct 10, 2010)

Yeah there's this program called RealPlayer that makes it SUPER easy. I had to download it because my comp couldn't read the g3 video files otherwise, and it gave me options to download it to places like youtube and myspace I think. All I had to do was login to my account and BAM.


----------



## White_Lotus (Oct 10, 2010)

tora said:


> Images go from younger to older.
> No, he's not that green (in the first pic) it's the light.





Man oh man do i remember those good ol' days of baths in the sink lmao now I need to buy a small pool since the bathtub is getting to small!!!! NICE Gu's guys i was hopin to get a new extreme giant this summer but i guess it wasn't meant to be :bawl there is always next year though!!! :cheers


----------



## tora (Nov 3, 2010)

So how big are everyone's babies now?
I've been taking Thrall outside every once in a while, but boy does he hate that leash being put on, LOL. 
Once it's on he's ok though. Last time I took him out he sunned for a bit then poo'd on my neighbors walkway. o_o'


----------



## tora (Nov 28, 2010)

More pics! He's napping on the carpet in a ray of sun coming thru the door. 

His coloring keeps getting weirder & weirder. It used to be just yellow, but now the 'bricks' that run parallel on his back are a bright orange. 

He's got a teensy bit of stuck shed on his tail base, but everything else all shed a few days ago. 

He's ~32".


----------



## rmzsuzuki89 (Nov 30, 2010)

tora said:


> More pics! He's napping on the carpet in a ray of sun coming thru the door.
> 
> His coloring keeps getting weirder & weirder. It used to be just yellow, but now the 'bricks' that run parallel on his back are a bright orange.
> 
> ...



He's getting big. And the coloring is awesome looking. 

Can't wait for Apophis to get hibernation over with, too bad it'll be a few months lol.


----------



## reptastic (Feb 19, 2011)

hey guys...just wondering if any of those '10 babies came up yet? i got an email from justin...both of my guys came up a few weeks ago....pics coming soon once i pick them up...come on we wanna see those babies lol!!!


----------



## reptastic (Mar 21, 2011)

*bump*

come on guys/gals lets see some updates on these guys, rayne is coming along reptastically lol, he is very white(about just as white as my giant) and looking good. i sure hope bobby continues to pair up their parents cause they made some gorgeous babies

rayne man


----------

